# endurance horse riding in Dubai



## happygirl (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm moving to Dubai in a month. I can't seem to get any information online about the costs and possibilities of owning a horse in Dubai. Of course I know it's available but would anyone know how much is it to buy / own a horse? A good Arabian horse for endurance horse riding?

Cheers


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

happygirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in a month. I can't seem to get any information online about the costs and possibilities of owning a horse in Dubai. Of course I know it's available but would anyone know how much is it to buy / own a horse? A good Arabian horse for endurance horse riding?
> 
> Cheers




Hi Happygirl. I have no idea what the answer is to your question but I am moving in a month also and want to keep riding. I'd be interested in getting some riding buddies then.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Hi Happygirl. I have no idea what the answer is to your question but I am moving in a month also and want to keep riding. I'd be interested in getting some riding buddies then.


Errr you're not here yet???


----------



## happygirl (Sep 30, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Hi Happygirl. I have no idea what the answer is to your question but I am moving in a month also and want to keep riding. I'd be interested in getting some riding buddies then.


Hi Sabfrance! 
Sure thing, so will I. Will post any tips I get about riding in Dubai... 
Good luck with your move!


----------



## nightphantom (Feb 22, 2011)

happygirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in a month. I can't seem to get any information online about the costs and possibilities of owning a horse in Dubai. Of course I know it's available but would anyone know how much is it to buy / own a horse? A good Arabian horse for endurance horse riding?
> 
> Cheers





sabfrance said:


> Hi Happygirl. I have no idea what the answer is to your question but I am moving in a month also and want to keep riding. I'd be interested in getting some riding buddies then.


Horses can range anywhere from 15,000-200,000 (but they're generally not that high), it really depends on their reputation and how much work they've done, etc.

Best thing to do is find someone who knows a thing or two about buying/selling horses and have them help you.


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey there,
I ride in Sharjah Equestrian Club and I can find out how much does it cost to keep a horse there. 
If anyone wants to join me sometime, just PO me.
Cheers!


----------



## Mimi76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi there,

My new landlord has one of them and he does competitions and stuff. I can ask him if you want. P.M me to remind me soon.


----------



## sadiq mohammed (Dec 25, 2011)

hai alina hw ru,
im also riding in serc ,which horse ur having.im just doing from the last 12 months.
which horse ur having we will meet in the the club


----------



## gudolphin (Dec 30, 2011)

as far as my knowledge an arabian horse mar range from 20000 to 50000aed for a good one.


----------



## gudolphin (Dec 30, 2011)

hai alina , its wonderful to hear u that ur riding in sharjah equestrian club. im also riding there.see u
and for dubai registration of the car.u can register a car in dubai either u should have dubai residency visa ,job visa or u should have tenancy contract in ur name.


----------

